# elu manual



## manute1 (Apr 26, 2012)

A friend gave me an old ELU router. Not sure of the model. It has the number 3338 on it. I was looking for a manual for it when I stumbled onto this site. I have tried to follow the hoops to get to here. Not sure what an Avatar is other than a movie about blue folks. I have been a Rockler customer for many years. If anyone knows where I can obtain an old manual I appreciate the help.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Steve.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, an avatar is the small image posted with your name online. James and I both use our photos but others may have cartoons or logo's.

The Elu routers evolved into DeWalt and that is your best shot at parts or manuals.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Steve

The Elu 3338 was the US version of the Elu MOF177e. Today the same router continies as the deWalt DW625e. See CASparky's post in the DeWalt section of the manuals forum for the DW625

Regards

Phil


----------



## manute1 (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## andré54 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Steve 

My name is Andrew,you can call me Andy or André,i am from Belgium.
I am in the posession of different machines from ELU and also the router MOF 177.
Thisone is about 20years y think,i also have one MOF 98 he is about 25 to 30 years 
i think.
Here in Europe they were the second best after SCHEER these have the most heavy handheld machines.
I also have a few smaller routers from ELU,some drilling machines a table saw,som sanders,circel and bandsanders and a tool ho drives the workpiece along the table of a big routermachine ( i dont now the name in English. )
Ok so fahr so good i also attached 4 pictures, that was it so i send an other reply with some more pictures.

Sorry if i make mistakes in English writing.
Regards


----------



## andré54 (May 17, 2011)

*manual*

Hi Steve,*

here some more pictures from the manuel.

Nice regards to the US
Two times i was in Florida,i hope to come back sone.If somebody needs to now someting from this side of the ocean ask me...

Ok i have tried to upload some more jpeg's but it dit not work,i try it some other time.*


----------



## manute1 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Thanks for the help*

I retired last week and hope to get in my shop more now. I appreciate you folks helping and hope to seek your help with routing applications in the future. The old ELU looks like a nice machine. I have used the porter cable model with interchangeable bases (can't think of the model number) for the last few years.


----------



## Boris12345 (Oct 5, 2012)

*ElU Router*

Hi,
I recently obtained used ELU 177/02 Type 2 router 12A.
It looks as everything works fine except RPM is fluctuating when machine is running without load and speed is set to 4 or less. Is it normal?
And another question, is 12 amp router sufficient for average hobby use, or better to find a 15 amp one?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Boris

On the MOF177*e* (the variable speed model) the motor speed should be fairly constant but it can be affected by a number of things:-

(i) Power supply to the router - this needs to be a thick enough cable to supply the power and the cable run should not be too long. Are you running the power through a long extension cable?

(ii) Brushes need to be in good order. Not much of an issue as these aren't to expensive to replace and aren't too difficult to replace

(iii) Bearings. When disconnected from the power does the shaft turn smoothly?

(iv) Variable speed controller. These sometimes fail. The router can be wired without this unit in place in which case it will run as a single speed (22,000 rpm) router - a useful test.

As to 12Amps being sufficient, I'd rather say that these routers (MOF177e s) are rated very conservatively at 1850watts over here (on 110 volts) and have more than sufficient power for industrial and trade use. My own typ 2 is well over 25 years old and still going strong - and I'm a tradesman

Regards

Phil


----------



## Boris12345 (Oct 5, 2012)

Phil
Thank you for info.

I think the problem in the variable speed controller because router works fine at high RPM, and fluctuation occurs only at setting 4 and under.
I'm not sure if it worth to spend money on repair or to convert it into single speed router


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Boris

I'd say that 90% or more of my routing is done at full speed because many of my cuts are shallow rebates, mortises. edge chamfers, round-overs, etc and my cutters are often smaller than 1in diameter. If your workload is similar then havingh variabole speed is really just a luxury

Regards

Phil


----------

